# SpaceX determines cause of Starship SN11 prototype crash



## Kyle

The March 30 crash marked the fourth consecutive Starship vehicle SpaceX has lost since December

SpaceX founder Elon Musk explained why the Starship prototype SN11 went up in flames last week.

In a tweet on Monday, the billionaire replied to a SpaceX-themed Twitter account that asked how the investigation into SN11’s *"rapid unscheduled disassembly"* -- or RUD -- was going.

"Ascent phase, transition to horizontal & control during free fall were good. A (relatively) small CH4 leak led to fire on engine 2 & fried part of avionics, causing hard start attempting landing burn in CH4 turbopump," he explained. 











						SpaceX determines cause of Starship SN11 prototype crash
					

SpaceX founder Elon Musk explained why the Starship prototype SN11 went up in flames last week.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Grumpy

exactly what I thought happened..


----------



## Gilligan

RUD....lol....that’s a new one for me.  We used to refer to rocket motor failures simply as an “energetic disassembly”


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> RUD....lol....that’s a new one for me.  We used to refer to rocket motor failures simply as an “energetic disassembly”



This looks to be the best history I can find in the 445 seconds I'll devote to it. 

My question would be that if that piece of electronics can be toasted in such a way that the system cant tell it's toasted, they need to harden it better or at least add a monitor circuit so they know it's toasted. Better chance to land on just two engines than blow the ship starting one you don't know is bad.


----------



## b23hqb

Grumpy said:


> exactly what I thought happened..


Dooh, right?


----------



## Sneakers

SpaceX scheduled to launch astronauts to the space station tomorrow, including 2 Americans.








						SpaceX, NASA delay Crew-2 astronaut launch to Friday due to weather
					

Liftoff is now set for Friday, April 23.




					www.space.com
				




But you know what caught my eye during the news report?  Astronauts buckled into their capsule seats, space suits, helmets.... ready to go.  Wearing N95 masks.  And closing the clear face shield over the N95.  

Really?


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> SpaceX scheduled to launch astronauts to the space station tomorrow, including 2 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceX, NASA delay Crew-2 astronaut launch to Friday due to weather
> 
> 
> Liftoff is now set for Friday, April 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you know what caught my eye during the news report?  Astronauts buckled into their capsule seats, space suits, helmets.... ready to go.  Wearing N95 masks.  And closing the clear face shield over the N95.
> 
> Really?



100% just to keep space SJWs from harassing them.


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> 100% just to keep space SJWs from harassing them.



Agreed, like that picture of the woodwinds section of an orchestra playing through blue masks with holes cut through them.


----------



## Sneakers

Successful launch of a Falcon 9.  Re-used capsule, re-used booster, 1st time ever.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Successful launch of a Falcon 9.  Re-used capsule, re-used booster, 1st time ever.




Awesome, isn't it. Meanwhile, Boeings capsule, which they were given almost twice as much to develop, hasnt taken anyone anywhere, and wont until 2022 most likely, since it next flight, which hopefully is its first successful one, isnt planned to happen til August/September. crap like this is why SpaceX won the Lunar Lander competition.


----------



## Sneakers

One of the news anchors made an interesting comment this morning, while showing a picture of the 4 astronauts suited up.  He said the picture looked like a TV ad for a 90's space sitcom.  I've thought the same thing... the suits look impressive but non-functional.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> One of the news anchors made an interesting comment this morning, while showing a picture of the 4 astronauts suited up.  He said the picture looked like a TV ad for a 90's space sitcom.  I've thought the same thing... the suits look impressive but non-functional.
> 
> View attachment 156595




Ah, but they are very functional. Not EVA functional, but never intended to be. Purpose of the suits is to keep them alive in case of depressurization event on the way to the space station. So, they are airtight, and have an umbilical connection on the thigh that loops them into the capsules comms and air. Might even have water, not sure. 









						New SpaceX spacesuits get five-star rating from NASA astronauts
					

The movie-star look to SpaceX's new spacesuits is just one of the innovative features the Crew Dragon astronauts enjoyed during the Demo-2 test flight to the International Space Station.




					www.space.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Clem72 said:


> 100% just to keep space SJWs from harassing them.


Elon Musk has been called Space Karen.


----------



## Kyle

SNL Writers Denigrate Successful African-American Businessman

"I despise Elon Musk," said comedienne Aidy Bryant while working on her next inspirational abortion story for her show Shrill. "I heard he's 'based,' which is the same thing as being a Nazi." 

"I heard he tweeted something questioning the coronavirus panic," said writer Bowen Yang as he adjusted his two masks and face shield. "How can we have him on our show? What kind of example are we setting?" 











						SNL Writers Denigrate Successful African-American Businessman
					

NEW YORK CITY—According to anonymous sources, some people tweeted some things that were repeated by some entertainment reporters, which in turn led to rumors leading to other tweets about the cast of SNL. According to the tweets based on the rumors based on the reports based on the tweets, SNL...




					babylonbee.com


----------

